# wma map



## olroy (Oct 19, 2004)

i'm trying to find a map of altoona wma online.
can anyone help


----------



## the HEED! (Oct 19, 2004)

*Have you tried Corps of Engineers?*

Look up the Corps of Engineers website or try the georgia DNR website, also they might have some maps at the check stations try to find a ranger if you go up there. Good luck


----------



## frankwright (Oct 19, 2004)

http://www.southgeorgiaoutdoors.com/WMAmaps.html


----------



## Mitch (Oct 19, 2004)

Be careful, alot of the WMA maps online are out of date.  Allatoona WMA keeps shrinking every year.


----------



## BassWorm (Oct 19, 2004)

I would check with DNR. The WMA is nowhere near the size it was just a few years ago. Any map that wasn't printed very recently is out of date for sure. Allatoona is slowly going the way of Little River WMA. A subdivision with a golf course and vans with soccer balls on the back. And alot of folks that don't speak Georgian.


----------



## Swab (Oct 20, 2004)

*Here*

http://www.georgiaoutdoors.com/hunting/WMAmaps.asp


----------

